# Home buying question...



## JasonOne (Jun 10, 2009)

In buying a new home, how are estimated closing cost determined? How are estimated prepaid items/reserves determined?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

Some costs are fixed and others are based on the purchase price of the home. All costs will vary depending on your city. You need to contact a REALTOR or Lawyer in your area to get an accurate estimate of the closing costs in your location.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

takingprofits said:


> Some costs are fixed and others are based on the purchase price of the home. All costs will vary depending on your city. You need to contact a REALTOR or Lawyer in your area to get an accurate estimate of the closing costs in your location.



I think Jasonone would like to have a complete list of them with a brief explanation for each.


----------



## Agape (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/en/co/buho/hostst/hostst_003.cfm

check out cmhc's page on upfront costs and explainations.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Agape said:


> http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/en/co/buho/hostst/hostst_003.cfm
> 
> check out cmhc's page on upfront costs and explainations.


I'm sure Jasonone will be happy. I am.


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

Jason is happy because he got his signature links online - which is the reason he is here. 

Considering he is in Atlanta, the CMHC link would not be of any value to him if he happened not to be here just for the links. Closings in the USA are done differently than they are here.


----------

